# Bored ramblings



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Im bored so I came up with some ideas about the universe and god. -

The universe is counsiousness pecveving itself, there is always a boundery
or a limit ie the stuff the universe is expanding into but this limit is 
infinite and continues infinitly. counciousness updates and changes itself over
linear time to perceive the universe in different and more advanced ways with no set limit. so to visualize this concept, think of a edge and someone peering at
it, the edge if you will, this edge is the expanding universe, what lies beyond
the edge is nothing, but not a vacuam pure, nothingness, perhaps a creative uncouncious
vibration that moves though all counciousness, now the being perceving this edge actually
creates the reailty of what is over the edge by projecting what they think is over
the edge of this boundery or the expanding space, so they create effectivily 
the notion of what lies beyond in their minds eye.

on our earth for example earth is what counciousness perceives earth to be ,not literelly meaning
the earth changes according to people wishes or anything, but that the earth has some limited kind 
of self awareness, not necceresilly a mind but more a gaia type hypothosise. then what lies beyond this 
first boundary is space, or the void.... what lies beyond is created in our minds
or you could say collectivily created in the minds of human kind and any other life that is 'out there'
what is commonly known as God, the big G. so effectivily this god is the boundary of the expanding universe
creating itself from the thoughts on what 'it' is from the contained life forces within it.
so god would be the creative outer crust if you will of the universe, everything contained
within this self knowing supermassivily intelligent sphere thing with us inside perceiving
and thus changing the nature of the universe.

phew , most of that was probably bollocks, but what the hey.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Haha, right on Falling_free 

We are all constantly creating our world and our future. What lies beyond the veil of our known universe is constantly manifesting and does so in accordance with our beliefs about it. Do you want to become weaker and more confused, or do you want to become stronger and wiser? We are constantly evolving towards what we currently cannot comprehend but nevertheless we push ourselves onward. To learn, to grow, to experience, to create our future selves.

And yes, the "big G" is not only creating us in its image, we are simultaneously creating it through our evolution


----------

